# Critique and Feedback on some artwork for my new project



## smj (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm currently working on an Art/Music 3 E.P. solo project based on the Dante's Inferno and 9 Circles of Hell and would like some feedback on my ideas and execution of the artwork. It's all hand drawn with some digital filters and tweaks to the contrast etc to make it pop a bit more.

I've uploaded them to an album on my profile so feedback either here on or the actual pictures would be great and really appreciated.

These are the pictures
Sevenstring.org - smj's Album: Concept art for SMJ Project

If anyone wants to hear some demo tracks they're up on my soundcloud.
SMJ Project's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Many thanks


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Nov 12, 2012)

They are very nice ! I love the texture/look of the pieces. I especially love the way the lighting is done on these, it really brings out the artwork. I'm still learning on lighting and shadows, and this was just amazing to me !!


----------



## smj (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I've uploaded lots more pictures to my FB page and they show the development of the pictures. I don't know if they'll be any help but you might be able to get some ideas for shadows and light from them. There's development drawings for each of the three pieces so far.
http://www.facebook.com/SMJProject/photos_albums

Thanks again (=


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 15, 2012)

rahul_mukerji said:


> They are very nice ! I love the texture/look of the pieces. I especially love the way the lighting is done on these, it really brings out the artwork. I'm still learning on lighting and shadows, and this was just amazing to me !!



This ^


----------

